# CVT track and rail joints



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm using CVT ties and about to start laying track. I've been pondering how to handle track joints. I'm using code 83 rail and I was thinking that at a track joint I could remove 2 CVT ties and replace them with 2 PC ties then solder the rail joiner to the 2 PC ties. The joints would be offset so the other rail would only be solder directly to the PC ties. In curved sections, I'm thinking of soldering the rail joiner to the track first (while its straight) then soldering the rail joiner to the PC ties after I bend the track to the curve. This would allow for track drops to be put in at any PC tie. Anyone using CVT ties have other ideas? How would you do insulated joints? Use 2 PC ties and solder the rails, then cut the track between the two PC ties? Or can I just cut the track and expect the plastic CVT ties to hold everything?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Atlas flex track, but on curves I use offset track joints to 
avoid kinks. One rail is cut maybe 2 inches longer than the other
with the joining track cut to match.

Don


----------

